# Festplatte mit root fs wird bei boot nicht erkannt

## CalebRipley

Hallo,

ich habe frisch ein Gentoo aufgesetzt (mein 3. aufsetzen von Gentoo). Ich habe jetzt Probleme mit dem Booten meines Systems. 

Mein System

/dev/sda    (ungenutzt, 1TB WesternDigital)

/dev/sdb1  (raid1, /home, 1TB Seagate)

/dev/sdc1  (raid1, /home, 1TB Seagate)

/dev/sdd1  (lvm mit root-lv alias /dev/mapper/vg--main-gentoo für das gentoo. 500GB WesternDigital)

Da es keine /boot gibt, benutze ich Grub2. Mein kernel (3.5.7) ist selbst gebacken und bei dem liegt wahrscheinlich auch das Problem.

Mein Problem

Während des Boots bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```

>> Activating mdev

>> Scanning for and activating Volume Groups

  No volume groups found

  No volume groups found

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/mapper/vg--main-gentoo2 is not a valid root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in .

   Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

```

In dieser Shell konnte ich herausfinden, dass meine 500GB Platte kein device file unter /dev hat. Also meine /dev/sdd ist nicht verfügbar, weshalb ich auch verstehen kann, dass kein lvm gefunden wird. Nur ist mir nicht klar, was mir in meinem Kernel fehlen kann, wenn nur eine SATA Festplatte nicht erkannt wird, zumindest bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt.

Weiß jmd. warum eine WD-Platte nicht erkannt werden könnte, wenn doch alle anderen Festplatten erkannt werden?

greez

CalebRipley

----------

## Max Steel

 *CalebRipley wrote:*   

> Hallo,

 

Guten Tag,

und willkommen bei Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe frisch ein Gentoo aufgesetzt (mein 3. aufsetzen von Gentoo). Ich habe jetzt Probleme mit dem Booten meines Systems.

 

Lass dich davon nicht verunsichern ^^

 *Quote:*   

> Mein System
> 
> /dev/sda    (ungenutzt, 1TB WesternDigital)
> 
> /dev/sdb1  (raid1, /home, 1TB Seagate)
> ...

 

Soweit alles in Ordnung, außer einer Kleinigkeit.

Der Link in /dev/mapper/ heißt normalerweiße anders, da er, wenn du das LVM-Volume mit einem Strich erstellst. An dieser Stelle 2 Striche setzt, und die Abgrenzung von VGnamen zu LVnamen nur 1 Strich.

```
#ls -l /dev/mapper/hdd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        7 22. Nov 23:06 hdd-swap -> ../dm-9

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        7 22. Nov 23:06 hdd-usr--portage--distfiles -> ../dm-8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        7 22. Nov 23:06 hdd-var--log -> ../dm-7

```

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Problem
> 
> Während des Boots bekomme ich folgende Meldung:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hängen alle Festplatten am selben Kontroller?, oder hast du diese an unterschiedlichen die jeweils mit eigenen Treibern angesprochen werden müssen?, dannn könnte der passende Treiber fehlen, vergleiche doch mal die eingebauten Treiber mit der Ausgabe von lspci (aus einer LiveCD)

Bei mir muss ich bspw. den AHCI Treiber fest in den Kernel laden, damit meine SSD-platte eingebunden wird, allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das eine initrd keinerlei Treiber zu laden hat um das /-Filesystem einhängen zu können. (dabei habe ich root im LVM auf einer LUKS-Partition.)

 *Quote:*   

> greez
> 
> CalebRipley

 

Viel Erfolg.

Max Steel

----------

## toralf

 *CalebRipley wrote:*   

> Da es keine /boot gibt, benutze ich Grub2

 Das verstehe ich nicht, setzt grub denn eine separate /boot Partition voraus ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *CalebRipley wrote:*   Da es keine /boot gibt, benutze ich Grub2 Das verstehe ich nicht, setzt grub denn eine separate /boot Partition voraus ?

 

Grub-legacy setzt eine separate boot-Partition voraus, wenn /boot auf einer LVM- oder LUKS Partition liegt.

----------

## toralf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Grub-legacy setzt eine separate boot-Partition voraus, wenn /boot auf einer LVM- oder LUKS Partition liegt.

 Ah - danke

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Frage ist Genkernel oder Nicht Genkernel und ob halt alle relevanten Treiber im Kernel richtig aktiviert sind, Filesystem, Systemtreiber.

----------

